# Cranberry Pee



## Jc5066 (Nov 6, 2015)

Started some cranberry pee. 4 gallon batch. Only going to use about a bottle and half of lemon juice and added 5 pounds of cranberry. I also added extra sugar. Either it will turn out strong or the yeast will get killed out from the alcohol level and I won't have to back sweeten.

My goal is to get a cranberry lemonade flavor.


----------



## Rodnboro (Nov 6, 2015)

One way I've made skeeter pee is to make a regular batch, then back sweeten with different flavors of frozen concentrate. You could try it with a cranberry concentrate.


----------



## Jc5066 (Nov 6, 2015)

I had the cranberries left over from the batch of cranberry wine I'm making.

I thought for about $5-$6 for some sugar and lemon juice I'd give this a whirl and see how it goes.


----------



## Arne (Nov 7, 2015)

Jc5066 said:


> I had the cranberries left over from the batch of cranberry wine I'm making.
> 
> I thought for about $5-$6 for some sugar and lemon juice I'd give this a whirl and see how it goes.



Make sure you keep good notes so if it comes out great you can make it again. If you don't have it written down it is tough to remember exactly how you made it. Arne.


----------



## WinoNick (Nov 22, 2015)

That sounds good. Curious how it turns out


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 22, 2015)

Should come out great.
I've done a strawberry/cranberry version that was really good.


----------

